# Kann man die Fritzbox 7141 an das arris modem von Kabel BW Hängen?



## lowbob (6. Dezember 2011)

*Kann man die Fritzbox 7141 an das arris modem von Kabel BW Hängen?*

Hallo,

mal ne frage Kann man die Fritzbox 7141 an das arris modem von Kabel BW Hängen bzw. wie funzt das die fritzbox wurde früher mal für 1&1 benutzt.

Hab den Router einfach mal ans Modem geklemmt aber so einfach scheins nicht zu gehen.


----------



## Jaguar84 (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kann man die Fritzbox 7141 an das arris modem von Kabel BW Hängen?*

Hallo lowbob,

Handbuch Seite 27: http://www.avm.de/de/Service/Handbuecher/FRITZBox/Handbuch_FRITZ_Box_Fon_WLAN_7141.pdf
Die Fritzbox muss auf "Internetzugang über ein vorhandenes Netzwerk" eingestellt werden, dann ist das eigene DSL Modem deaktiviert und die Box erwartet ein Signal vom WAN Port. Das Kabelmodem von Kabel BW kommt dann an den WAN Port der Fritzbox und fertig. 

Edit: fast vergessen: falls noch nicht geschehen müssen natürlich noch die Zugangsdaten von Kabel BW in die Fritzbox eingetragen werden.


----------



## der_yappi (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kann man die Fritzbox 7141 an das arris modem von Kabel BW Hängen?*



Jaguar84 schrieb:


> Edit: fast vergessen: falls noch nicht geschehen müssen natürlich noch die Zugangsdaten von Kabel BW in die Fritzbox eingetragen werden.


 
Bei Kabel-Internet werden keine Zugangsdaten im ursprünglichen Sinne (wie bei DSL) gebraucht.
Das Modem wird anhand seiner MAC-Adresse im Kabel-BW Netz erkannt und muss sich nicht "einwählen"


----------



## Jaguar84 (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kann man die Fritzbox 7141 an das arris modem von Kabel BW Hängen?*



der_yappi schrieb:


> Bei Kabel-Internet werden keine Zugangsdaten im ursprünglichen Sinne (wie bei DSL) gebraucht.
> Das Modem wird anhand seiner MAC-Adresse im Kabel-BW Netz erkannt und muss sich nicht "einwählen"




Ist das so? Okay, hab ich nicht gewusst, habe noch keine Kabel Erfahrung. Danke für den Hinweis. 
Na dann sollte man in der Fritzbox natürlich alle Angaben zu den Zugangsdaten leer lassen.


----------



## lowbob (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kann man die Fritzbox 7141 an das arris modem von Kabel BW Hängen?*

Ok dank euch.


----------

